

Ask HN: Books/Resources on Product Development? - aik

Looking for some books and resources on product development.  Especially geared towards a tech company&#x2F;startup with a software&#x2F;web app product.<p>Our product has been in development for years and the perpetual cycle of growth =&gt; new features =&gt; bloat may be getting out of hand.  Need help!<p>Any suggestions?!
======
purpleturtle
One of my favorites is Lean Analytics. Goes over all aspects of product growth
metrics.

